# Accommodation near Stradbally/Electric Picnic?



## boogaloo (7 Feb 2007)

Hi all, 

Sad fact is that I just feel too old to slum it in a tent anymore...and I really don't want to, but I do want to hear the music!

The accommodation mentioned on the electric picnic all seems to be miles away from Stradbally (as far away as Rathdowney, Portlaoise etc.).

Can anyone tell me (a) what towns/villages are within a 10 mile radius of Stradbally, Co. Laois?

or even better, (b) recommend a b&b/guesthouse/hotel that won't cost a small fortune (25e max) to get to from the gig?

Thanks!


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Feb 2007)

portlaoise isn't that far from stradbally you know it would take maybe 20 minutes by car from portlaoise, abbeyleix would be another alternative (about 15 minutes). if you got in early enough you could book the midway in portlaoise possibly for a decent price. i lived in portlaoise and just headed out to the picnic each day the last 2 years, no problem at all.


----------



## boogaloo (7 Feb 2007)

Thanks Derek. Is there a bus that comes from the picnic back to Portlaoise after the concerts? Or how much would/could a taxi be?  Thanks a mill.


----------



## john m (8 Feb 2007)

Carlow is a similar distance to Stradbally too (about 20 minutes or even a little less). My advice is get out a map and bus timtables and pick a town on a bus route. I know that Rainbow Records in Carlow run a dedicated bus return to most concerts so if staying there you could use their service (if provided for this event, ring and find out), its normally fairly cheap.


----------



## firsttimebuy (27 Apr 2007)

Does anybody know if there will be private buses running from Portlaoise to the Electric Picnic as it looks like there are just 2 Bus Eireann services per day from Portlaoise to Stradbally at 10.30am and 4.15pm.


----------



## sdelaney (27 Apr 2007)

Did you try the electric picnic website it has some info on accommodation, transport etc.,


----------



## brian.mobile (27 Apr 2007)

Get a campervan or rent one. Why _leave _a festival when you pay 220 odd for camping?

The best laugh.

The partys in the campsites / campervans go on all weekend - until Tuesday, ahem

BM


----------

